# Led Clearance light questions



## In2toys (Jan 25, 2006)

I have a 98.5 dodge with a flatbed on it. I have all LED clearance lights on the flatbed & want to make them flash. Cab lights are stock. I wouldn't mind if all the running lights flashed. Is there a quick & nasty way to do this? Alternating flasher?? Just getting into strobes for some visibility So be gentle...


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Your running lights will be hard. Your cab lights should be to bad. 2 wires to deal with


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

a company called atomic makes a LED strobing cab light kit for about $300. I'd get this if available for your truck. i wanted a set for my 96 F350, but they didn't make it for the older fords, so i made my own kit. i don't know if they make it for the late 90's dodges?

here's a write up on what i did a couple of years ago. not "quick and nasty" as you are looking for.... being it was my first (and only) time doing it and i've never seen it done before, it took maybe 8 hours to get it all figured out and finished. i'm real happy with the results and it's been working flawlessly for 2 years now. although this is on a ford, the idea is the same for any truck. here's the link. pictures, videos, and a diagram are there.

http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/1208164-leds-in-cab-lights.html


----------



## snowcommander (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm curious about this too. Have several trucks with cab lights and always thought that would make a good strobe. I saw Case Snow Management has them on about all their trucks...


----------



## snowymassbowtie (Sep 22, 2013)

Flashing park lights are do-able.You have to tie into the parking light circuit with a flasher and a resistor on the power wire so it doesnt back feed and you can run normal operation parking lights.Locate the circuit for them and do all your connections under the dash to keep everything out of the water.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Then he has to separate the dash lights as well


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I have a wig wag module for grille and rear strobes, the tech who sold it to me also tied it into the parking lights. I don't pretend to know how the hell it works but it does and the wig wag module is only about $25 on eBay. I didn't do the clearance lights, my dump body has a mini bar.
I don't use the lower lights for plowing, just when working on the side of the highway in summer.


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

Atomic LED makes lights to replace your existing cab lights on the Ford Dodge and Chevy trucks. They are on their website and all the makes and models are there as well. You can make your other clearance lights flash but do you still want to be able to use them as clearance lights is the question. If so that will take some wiring with the relays and a flasher. Not difficult but not if you don't know what you're doing or not Familiar with vehicle wiring


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

http://www.gorecon.com/categories.p...+Tail+Lights?gclid=CM68v72IiMICFTAV7AodUwkA9w


----------



## In2toys (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks for all the input guys, Nice job on the lights linckeil. very informative thread. I'm probably going to just leave the bed lights alone. Still pondering the cab lights. Can I just replace the cab light bulbs with led bulbs, & throw an alternating flasher on it? Really like the look of flashing cab lights, but don't want to spend 400 on it... Also recon has a decent site as well. Better prices than atomic anyway.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

In2toys;1876015 said:


> Thanks for all the input guys, Nice job on the lights linckeil. very informative thread. I'm probably going to just leave the bed lights alone. Still pondering the cab lights. Can I just replace the cab light bulbs with led bulbs, & throw an alternating flasher on it? Really like the look of flashing cab lights, but don't want to spend 400 on it... Also recon has a decent site as well. Better prices than atomic anyway.


yes, you can simply replace the stock cab light bulb with an led bulb - thats what i did. the hardest part of my install was rebuilding the stock cab light harness to tie lights 1,3,and 5 together and keep them seperate from lights 2 and 4 that were tied together. this was critical for me as i didn't want all 5 lights on the same pattern. on my particular truck getting to this harness was difficult, but may be easier on yours. i could have certainly had all 5 lights strobe the same. that would have saved me a lot of time, but wouldn't have given the effect i wanted. i could have then used a 1 channel led flasher instead of 2.

the use of a relay is critical if you still want your cab light to function like stock when the strobes are turned off. again, i could have gone without a relay, but then my cab lights would only be strobe lights and would not function as running lights aswell. with a single channel flasher, only 1 relay would be needed instead of the 2 relays i used with my 2 channel flasher.

i'm really glad i went the extra mile and rebuilt the cab light harness and used a 2 channel flasher. also i didnt want to loose my cab lights as running lights, so the use of relays was necesary. i strongly advise that if you are intent on doing this - don't short cut it. do it as i outline. it will take significantly more time, but once its done, its done. i know i would have really regretted doing it any other way.

again, if a kit was available for my truck, i would have bought that. i was intent on having the strobing cab lights, so building it was my only option.


----------

